# 93351 vs 93350



## sandya (Aug 2, 2013)

hi...wondering if anybody is running into this situation, we will read a stress echo in the hospital, our physician will do the whole thing, supervise etc...We will bill 93351-26.  We are getting denied by Highmark for no referral, we weren't the ordering physician, thowever, hospital gets paid, but they are billing 93350-26.  Why are they billing 93350??  What am I missing?   thanks   Sandy


----------



## sandya (Aug 2, 2013)

*93351-93350*

This is going to sound stupid, but since we are also supervising the stress test, then the facility doesn't get to bill for that portion and will only get to bill the 93350...is this correct?  thanks  Sandy


----------



## jacwea2782 (Sep 23, 2013)

We're having the same problem right now Sandy.  I was also thinking the same thing.  We are billing a 99351-26 and the hospital is billing a 99350.  We are also being told that we need an authorization for code 99351-26.  I think it is because they cannot bill for the supervision because the test was supervised by our physician.


----------

